# Another use for hard drive magnets; Hooptie headliner repair



## jimdoc (Jan 23, 2010)

I just "fixed" the headliner in my fathers truck. I am sure all of
you have seen sagging headliners in old GM vehicles. I have had
a bunch in the past that and if it was a hooptie, I would just rip it out.

I used a few magnets from hard drives in the corners and middle of
the headliner and it keeps it nice and tight. Paint the magnets to match and you wouldn't even notice them. Now his truck is way more
pleasant to drive. With close to 10,000 members on the forum I know
there is at least one of you that this idea may help. Or you could sell
the magnet kits on Ebay for $20 as "Hooptie Headliner Repair Kit"
Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jan 24, 2010)

"Hooptie Headliner Repair Kit" 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

